
Ask HN: Legal Considerations for Web App? - newsunday
I am making a small web app that will let users exchange messages. Is there any need for an LLC or something like that? What steps should I take to protect myself against arbitrary litigation? Thanks.
======
imauld
tl; dr: Talk to a real lawyer if you are concerned.

IANAL but

Simple answer: Probably

Long Answer: Impossible to know without knowing your country. What kind of
messages? Do you allow images/video? where is the data going to be saved? Are
there possibilities for FOSTA/SESTA to apply if you are in the US? Or GDPR if
you are in the EU? Is this just a messaging app or are the messages in some
sort of "business" context (a marketplace for example where money and thus
fraud could be involved)? Do you make any guarantees about the identity of
your users (For example an app that allows potential patients to talk to
doctors how do you guarantee that a dr is who they say they are)?

So for anyone here to even offer any kind of advice you'll need to elaborate a
bit. However I getting actual legal advice form a lawyer on here is unlikely
as if a lawyer gives you legal advice they are now liable for what you do with
it.

Your best course of action is to go to a lawyer in your area and get some
actual advice. It would be unwise to stake what could be your businesses on
advice from armchair internet "lawyers".

------
jlgaddis
If you're asking for legal advice, my biggest recommendation is to not take
legal advice from strangers on the Internet.

------
chris__butters
Anything to do with company formation to protect yourself from arbitration you
should talk to legal counsel.

Other considerations would be GDPR if doing anything within the EU.

